# Osama Bin Laden has been killed



## Danger_Mouse (May 2, 2011)

Just been on the news, Reports Osama Bin Laden has been killed.


----------



## moosenoose (May 2, 2011)

I think they've found him dead. Wasn't he dying of a terminal disease anyway? Probably that was the main thing that caught up with him in the end??


----------



## kupper (May 2, 2011)

About time , now technically the war is over will be interesting to see how long it takes for them to withdraw troops


----------



## mje772003 (May 2, 2011)

are you sure its not a body double? as Sadam when he was alive had one.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (May 2, 2011)

Only small report so far I can find.
Bin Laden is dead: Reports

Apparantly the Americans have his body, just waiting of Obama to come on and confirm.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

About time


----------



## chewbacca (May 2, 2011)

Bin Laden, 54, was killed a week ago by a US bomb. Officials have been waiting to test his body for a DNA match.


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

If he was killed by America, then he is now a martyr.. Which could make things worse..


----------



## Black.Rabbit (May 2, 2011)

only took em 10 years to find the bloke..
strange they are confirming and plastering the tv when they haven't even done a DNA test


----------



## kupper (May 2, 2011)

And apparently by ground forces on Pakistan soil , WHOOPS ! ......... Looks like the yanks are now going to war with Pakistan


----------



## FAY (May 2, 2011)

I reckon things will get worse.

Wish I knew where he was.........the price on his head was pretty phenomenal.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 2, 2011)

*BREAKING NEWS: THE world's most wanted terrorist, Osama Bin Laden, is dead. *
The news came shortly after the White House announced an unscheduled press conference for 10:30pm ET by President Barack Obama.
The subject of the president's statement -- which was then delayed -- was not announced, but FOX reported that "multiple sources" have confirmed the terror leader, behind the 9/11 attacks and many other plots, is dead.
He was killed a week ago by a US bomb, FOX reported.
Bin Laden was reportedly killed by a US drone air strike in northwest Pakistan, according to the New York Post.

as if bush ever wanted to find him his family was making money off him and his family !!!


----------



## Defective (May 2, 2011)

thank god for that...now our men can come home...hopefully


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 2, 2011)

yay we get a new super villain to replace him. Big victory.


----------



## Megzz (May 2, 2011)

kupper said:


> About time , now technically the war is over will be interesting to see how long it takes for them to withdraw troops


Really? My brothers coming back in a week but then is supposed to be going back there, does this mean he wont have to?


----------



## Defective (May 2, 2011)

hopefully he should stay home.


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

First they say they just found the body and now they say it was a result of a US-led military assault?

Who's to say it isn't a body double as mentioned above, Saddam Hussein had a fair few and I think he was presumed dead (before his actual live hanging) on more than one occasion however they were doubles.

Maybe the US government is doing what they do best, which is lying to make themselves look good..?

Good if he is dead though, maybe they can now withdraw their troops and drop the petrol prices...


----------



## AirCooled (May 2, 2011)

Who knows,the American military propeganda reports has been shaky for years


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> First they say they just found the body and now they say it was a result of a US-led military assault?
> 
> Who's to say it isn't a body double as mentioned above, Saddam Hussein had a fair few and I think he was presumed dead (before his actual live hanging) on more than one occasion however they were doubles.
> 
> ...


 
Apparently they DNA tested it


----------



## wranga (May 2, 2011)

shame it took 10yrs to get him. hope he died slow and painfull. just have to hope theres not another fruit cake ready to jump in his shoes


----------



## grannieannie (May 2, 2011)

Well, I'm glad they didn't tell us about it last week, it would have spoiled the lead up to Kate and Wills wedding, putting a real dampener on it.  

I fear things may only get worse now....get rid of one evil, there's always another to take it's place. I hope our boys and girls can come home now....though I doubt it.....my son-in-law is in the Army and hasn't been deployed yet....I hope he never is.
The world is in a pretty sad state.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like an excuse to invade Pakistan to me.


----------



## FAY (May 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Sounds like an excuse to invade Pakistan to me.



no, pakistan and the us worked together on this one.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 2, 2011)

kupper said:


> About time , now technically the war is over will be interesting to see how long it takes for them to withdraw troops


I doubt it, it was a war on terrorism, not a war against Osama Bin Laden. Granted he was a big part of it, but I don't think that's the whole picture.



FAY said:


> Wish I knew where he was.........the price on his head was pretty phenomenal.


US 50 million apparently (about AUD 45.5 million) , would have been your shout then Fay


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

As Fay said; Pakistan worked with the US. And they got his DNA from his dead sister.

The interesting part will be what happens next. I'm sure al-qaeda won't just roll over and die.


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> I doubt it, it was a war on terrorism, not a war against Osama Bin Laden. Granted he was a big part of it, but I don't think that's the whole picture.



Well not quite, yes it was a war on terrorism, however as they've mentioned in the past the war was to stop the Afghanistan government from giving Alqaida free range to do what ever they feel like. So by taking over that government it caused them to go on the run..



Sock Puppet said:


> US 50 million apparently (about AUD 45.5 million) , would have been your shout then Fay



So would the crew that first discovered the body receive this reward? Or are they exempt from receiving said money due to it being their job...?


----------



## Pinoy (May 2, 2011)

All over the news, it shows Americans celebrating chanting USA, like it's a party or something...

They may as well be chanting, "bring it on" to the Islamic extremists.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

Lol, troops won't be withdrawn.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 2, 2011)

i know years ago a catch and kill team of british SAS located OBL and radioed into command requesting command instruction ! 

A Hold Fire observe and Hold order was given while US troops deployed into the area ! 

as the US wanted to kill OBL.

by the time the US forces arrived he was gone and could not be tracked ! that Battle became known as the battle of tora bora 

it was the same when saddams sons located British SAS observed while the Us moved in !!!

but the US want the glory of saying they killed there most wanted.

US will be watching and listing for chatter in all M E countires, they mite discover more intel from this

and reward wise No US forces will be able to claim but i gather the units and service men /women will receive PRESIDENTIAL Medals


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Apparently they DNA tested it


 
DNA testing? What does that really mean to any of us who will never see these 'results'?..


----------



## FAY (May 2, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> DNA testing? What does that really mean to any of us who will never see these 'results'?..



Maybe they will take a picture of him dead. Easily recognised. He is as ugly as.


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

It would be political suicide for the US to give a world-wide public address clearly stating that Bin Laden was dead, and they have the body, if they wern't 100% sure.
Particularly which organisations like wikileaks active.

At least thats my opinion


----------



## Smithers (May 2, 2011)

The war isn't over it's has just taken a turn...for the worse probably. It will be the same victory as they have with the war on drugs. Zero.


----------



## Morelia4life (May 2, 2011)

Yes, it is confirmed that Bin Laden is dead. Our president came out and gave a speech and everything. I don't think his death means that the war is over though, if anything, it is about to get much worse. I doubt his followers are going to just let this go without doing anything. We here in the U.S. are expecting retaliation.


----------



## fugawi (May 2, 2011)

The problem with Bin Laden is if you leave him out there, he rallys and plans more terrorism. If you capture him, they will commit terrorist acts demanding his release. If you kill him, then you martyr him. The best thing would be to kill him and cover it up, occasionally leaking a video or sightings of him.
Unfortunately terrorists work in cells, there is no head to cut off and when you take out one of the heirachy then you just give them a reason to get worked up and retaliate. Terrorist recruitment will go up and terrorits acts will just escalate.


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

FAY said:


> Maybe they will take a picture of him dead. Easily recognised. He is as ugly as.


 
It was said that Saddam Hussein had over 40 look-a-likes..? Why wouldn't the most wanted (and an extremely wealthy one at that) man on the planet have the same?


----------



## Morelia4life (May 2, 2011)

They said they have proved it was him with DNA testing. You can't fake that no matter how much you try.


----------



## Smithers (May 2, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> They said they have proved it was him with DNA testing. You can't fake that no matter how much you try.



How do you prove it though we just have to take their word none of us will ever see the proof, they could hold up a dna card with his name on it and not one of us would know if it's true,...Does WMD ring any bells. Trust has been stretched in the past. Call me a cynic.


----------



## Morelia4life (May 2, 2011)

Oh, I am not saying I believe them 100%. I won't believe them until they actually show me his dead body.


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> How do you prove it though we just have to take their word none of us will ever see the proof, they could hold up a dna card with his name on it and not one of us would know if it's true,...Does WMD ring any bells. Trust has been stretched in the past. Call me a cynic.


 
Which is why I believe they would make sure this time before going world-wide


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 2, 2011)

Obama's speech was horrid. 
Probably should start paying someone else to do it.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 2, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Well not quite, yes it was a war on terrorism, however as they've mentioned in the past the war was to stop the Afghanistan government from giving Alqaida free range to do what ever they feel like. So by taking over that government it caused them to go on the run..


Yeah, I'm certainly no authority on the subject, far from it. My comment was in regard to the withdrawal of troops & whatever the current definition/objectives of the war is these days, I'd be surprised if there was a withdrawal of troops any time soon.



SamNabz said:


> So would the crew that first discovered the body receive this reward? Or are they exempt from receiving said money due to it being their job...?


Wouldn't have a clue. I'd have thought that military forces involved wouldn't be entitled to it. Would be interesting to know how that works though!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Obama's speech was horrid.
> Probably should start paying someone else to do it.


 
I hear George W. Is waiting in line for a public speaking position, he rocks.

What I ask people is how can they believe the story about the 9/11 attacks when both world trade centres IMPLODED rather than fell over, and a plane went through the pentagon allegedly, but no decent amount of wreckage was found, the hole in the side of the building was too small for a 747, how does that work?

Seeks like the Arabs are proficient in hocus pocus to get the trade centres to implode by smacking them with a plane.


----------



## Morelia4life (May 2, 2011)

I am just curious to see how long it takes his followers to retaliate back.


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2011)

fugawi said:


> The problem with Bin Laden is if you leave him out there, he rallys and plans more terrorism. If you capture him, they will commit terrorist acts demanding his release. If you kill him, then you martyr him. The best thing would be to kill him and cover it up, occasionally leaking a video or sightings of him.
> Unfortunately terrorists work in cells, there is no head to cut off and when you take out one of the heirachy then you just give them a reason to get worked up and retaliate. Terrorist recruitment will go up and terrorits acts will just escalate.


 
Hit the nail on the head fugawi. Bin Laden was just the poster boy for their cause, far worse then him in charge now. 
It is going to make for an interesting fighting season in the gan this year for our troop, who are doing a great job in a tough environment.
If you think this event with bring about troop withdrawal, your dreaming, more than likely make it worse. time will tell......


----------



## Smithers (May 2, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> I am just curious to see how long it takes his followers to retaliate back.



Was my first thought after hearing Binnie Boy had been exterminated


----------



## snakeluvver (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I hear George W. Is waiting in line for a public speaking position, he rocks.


 
Please tell me your being sarcastic.


----------



## Morelia4life (May 2, 2011)

Lol. George W. Bush..... what a freaking joke.


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

Our troops are doing an amazing job over there. Been there for 10 years and only suffered 23 deaths, pretty great for being in the middle of a war!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Please tell me your being sarcastic.


 

"They (our enemies) will never stop thinking of ways to harm our people, and our country, and neither will we"

Nahhh man, he's a great public speaker. 

I wouldn't let him toast a dinner, let alone speak to the world about issues that will be detrimental to us all in the future.

Actually, I would for the lulz.


----------



## Morelia4life (May 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> Our troops are doing an amazing job over there. Been there for 10 years and only suffered 23 deaths, pretty great for being in the middle of a war!


 
You guys are doing better than we are. We almost have had 4500 troops killed since this all started.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> Our troops are doing an amazing job over there. Been there for 10 years and only suffered 23 deaths, pretty great for being in the middle of a war!


 
23 too many. When will people realise that soldiers are only pawns in a global chess game, and there are no winners or losers, except the people at the top that are making billions out of it? People who sign up for armed forces are dumb.

Not saying they aren't brave people and don't have a hard job, but they have no idea what their position is on a grander scale. Their lives are on the line to make some billionaires so more cash.


----------



## lizardmech (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I hear George W. Is waiting in line for a public speaking position, he rocks.
> 
> What I ask people is how can they believe the story about the 9/11 attacks when both world trade centres IMPLODED rather than fell over, and a plane went through the pentagon allegedly, but no decent amount of wreckage was found, the hole in the side of the building was too small for a 747, how does that work?
> 
> Seeks like the Arabs are proficient in hocus pocus to get the trade centres to implode by smacking them with a plane.


There was lot's of wreckage found in the pentagon, aircraft are pretty much giant flying aluminum cans and only a few parts from the landing gear and engines are dense enough to not be obliterated on impact.

I have no idea if the US government was at all incompetent or involved with the incidents but the claims there was no aircraft debris or enough damage to the pentagon are not realistic.


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> 23 too many. When will people realise that soldiers are only pawns in a global chess game, and there are no winners or losers, except the people at the top that are making billions out of it? People who sign up for armed forces are dumb.
> 
> Not saying they aren't brave people and don't have a hard job, but they have no idea what their position is on a grander scale. Their lives are on the line to make some billionaires so more cash.


 
Are you serious, we are dumb? We know exactly what the risk are and except that, so idiots like yourself can live in such a lucky country with the lifestyle you take for granted......... we know exactly were we stand on the grander scale shame you dont.....................


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

yommy said:


> Are you serious, we are dumb? We know exactly the risk are and except that so idiots like yourself can live in such a lucky country with the lifestyle you take for granted......... we know exactly were we stand on the grander scale shame you dont.....................


 Don't feed the trolls


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> Don't feed the trolls


 
Lol, it's sad because he seems to always think he has made a good point...


----------



## zack13 (May 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> Don't feed the trolls


 
+1


----------



## Smithers (May 2, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Lol, it's sad because he seems to always think he has made a good point...



I think he's having a bad day or two or three or......


----------



## fugawi (May 2, 2011)

It wasn't the impact but the bad design of the world trade centre that collapsed it. Al Quada probably hoped the planes would knock over the building by hitting it high up, it was just a bonus that the weight and heat caused the buildings structure to crumble and drop.
Kawasaki....ever seen an aluminium can after being in a fire........


----------



## zack13 (May 2, 2011)

Conspiracy nuts are funny people. Let this thread get 2 more pages and we will start hearing about the reptiles that shift into human form that rule this world. LOL


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

zack13 said:


> Conspiracy nuts are funny people. Let this thread get 2 more pages and we will start hearing about the reptiles that shift into human form that rule this world. LOL


 
Oh you went there! lol


----------



## fugawi (May 2, 2011)

So with these reptiles...... can we keep them? What are their colours etc?


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> Don't feed the trolls


 
good advice, peace out 

At least it's one more figure head gone, 1000 to go


----------



## fugawi (May 2, 2011)

How do you stage 9/11, about 2 million people watched it happen in NY from the ground. What, did they use hallucinagens on the entire population of NY.


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

fugawi said:


> How do you stage 9/11, about 2 million people watched it happen in NY from the ground. What, did they use hallucinagens on the entire population of NY.


 
Something like that. They didn't really need such an elaborate excuse to invade the mid-east to begin with so it just doesn't make sense to kill 3000+ civilians


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 2, 2011)

zack13 said:


> Conspiracy nuts are funny people. Let this thread get 2 more pages and we will start hearing about the reptiles that shift into human form that rule this world. LOL


 
Okay, here is a proven one for you 

Osama bin Laden, A.K.A. CIA Asset "Tim Osman"


----------



## jinin (May 2, 2011)

I think things will get worse. I think Americans Dancing in the street over his death is a bit unnecessary... There is no need to celebrate anyone's death :|


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 2, 2011)

*OSAMA bin Laden was holed up in a two-storey house 100 metres from a Pakistani military academy when four helicopters carrying US anti-terror forces swooped in the early morning hours of Monday and killed him. *

Flames rose today from the building that was the apparent target of the raid as it was confirmed that the world's most wanted fugitive died not in a cave, but in a town best known as a garrison for the Pakistani military.
A US official said one of bin Laden's sons was also killed in the raid, along with three others, but the official did not name the son or the others killed.
_CNN_ reported that the al-Qaeda leader was shot the head, citing a US congressional source, while Agence France-Presse reported that Pakistani TV channels had broadcast an image said to be of "bin Laden's face".
Pakistani officials and a witness said bin Laden's guards opened fire from the roof of the building, and one of the choppers crashed.
The sound of at least two explosions rocked the small northwestern town of Abbottabad where the al-Qaeda chief made his last stand.
The US said no Americans were harmed in the raid.
Abbottabad is home to at least one regiment of the Pakistani army, is dotted with military buildings and home to thousands of army personnel.
Surrounded by hills and with mountains in the distance, it is less than half a day's drive from the border region with Afghanistan, where most intelligence assessments believed bin Laden was holed up.
The news he was killed in an army town in Pakistan will raise more pointed questions of how he managed to evade capture and whether Pakistan's military and intelligence leadership knew of his whereabouts and sheltered him.
Critics have long accused elements of Pakistan's security establishment of protecting bin Laden, though Islamabad has always denied this.
Abbotabad resident Mohammad Haroon Rasheed said the raid happened about 1.15am local time on Monday.
"I heard a thundering sound, followed by heavy firing. Then firing suddenly stopped. Then more thundering, then a big blast," he said.
"In the morning when we went out to see what happened, some helicopter wreckage was lying in an open field."
He said the house was 100 metres away from the gate of the academy.
A Pakistani official in the town said fighters on the roof opened fire on the choppers as they came close to the building with rocket propelled grenades.
Another official said four helicopters took off from the Ghazi air base in northwest Pakistan.
Women and children were taken into custody during the raid, he said.


----------



## fugawi (May 2, 2011)

That sort of thing will just tick them off more.


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Okay, here is a proven one for you
> 
> Osama bin Laden, A.K.A. CIA Asset "Tim Osman"


 
Lmao, I would have passed him as a Tim any day of the week


----------



## damian83 (May 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> If he was killed by America, then he is now a martyr.. Which could make things worse..


 
how can they think the war is over when there are thousands that were worshipers and hundreds of thousands more that obey his every command, i think its just the start of something worse, unless the us said he was alive and puppeted him into saying us is ok lets all live in peace then theu us could have their own jihad army lol



SamNabz said:


> It was said that Saddam Hussein had over 40 look-a-likes..? Why wouldn't the most wanted (and an extremely wealthy one at that) man on the planet have the same?


 dont they all look similar anyway?


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

damian83 said:


> dont they all look similar anyway?



To a certain extent yes, but he actually had some of his goons undergo operations to become look-a-likes..


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

damian83 said:


> how can they think the war is over when there are thousands that were worshipers and hundreds of thousands more that obey his every command, i think its just the start of something worse, unless the us said he was alive and puppeted him into saying us is ok lets all live in peace then theu us could have their own jihad army lol


 
Theres the chance (or hope rather) that Al-qaeda will collapse in a power struggle as someone tries to take charge, or splinter into a less organised group. But yeah its far from over.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

yommy said:


> Are you serious, we are dumb? We know exactly the risk are and except that so idiots like yourself can live in such a lucky country with the lifestyle you take for granted......... we know exactly were we stand on the grander scale shame you dont.....................


 
You're dumb if you believe people aren't profiting from your gallant efforts.

War is money.


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> Theres the chance (or hope rather) that Al-qaeda will collapse in a power struggle as someone tries to take charge, or splinter into a less organised group. But yeah its far from over.


 
Well from what I've heard, he wasn't the 'leader' in that sense though.. People don't work _for_ him, they just believe in his way of life and perform acts of terrorism.



kawasakirider said:


> You're dumb if you believe people aren't profiting from your gallant efforts.
> 
> War is money.


 
Where in his post did he say anything like that? Mate you really need to start thinking before you posting...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Well from what I've heard, he wasn't the 'leader' in that sense though.. People don't work _for_ him, they just believe in his way of life and perform acts of terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in his post did he say anything like that? Mate you really need to start thinking before you posting...


 
No I don't. My whole point in my first post was that War is for profit. He missed that entirely and said he wasn't dumb for going to war.

At this point, it would be foolish to withdraw troops and let them regain strength to attack, but it still doesn't take away from the fact that soldiers are collateral damage in the pursuit of more money and power.

Maybe you should read everything and put it in context before you post. He missed the point of my post that he quoted.


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> You're dumb if you believe people aren't profiting from your gallant efforts.
> 
> War is money.


 
Any money makes they world go round, try living without it, don't be so naive and single minded.......


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Well from what I've heard, he wasn't the 'leader' in that sense though.. People don't work _for_ him, they just believe in his way of life and perform acts of terrorism.


 
Point taken, my scenario probably won't play out then haha.

We can sit here speculating on what effect this will have on the world but it's just going to be a case of wait and see.

At any rate I'm sure the world will keep spinning as it always does.


----------



## FAY (May 2, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Obama's speech was horrid.
> Probably should start paying someone else to do it.



What was wrong with it?
Would like to see you do a better job.


----------



## Daynemh (May 2, 2011)

dont get too excited, i would imagine there is a good chance that a whole lot of angry bombers will be on the loose, so i would imagine the troops will be staying for a few more years.


----------



## shellfisch (May 2, 2011)

I just hope my little brother keeps his head down over there 

I think things just got a whole lot worse for them....


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> I just hope my little brother keeps his head down over there
> 
> I think things just got a whole lot worse for them....


 
coming into 'the fighting' season it's done them no favours but they'll get on with the job and do themselves and the country proud.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

yommy said:


> Any money makes they world go round, try living without it, don't be so naive and single minded.......


 
Lol I'm not being single minded. It just ****s me that the people that are making literally billions out of this, haven't even stepped foot in the middle east. If the soldiers were making that amount of money, I'd be over there myself....

But if that were the case, and the reward for the people in charge with the power to declare war wasn't substantial, they wouldn't bother.

Stop being so single minded and naive.


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2011)

mate your doing yourself any favours. 

We don't do it for the money, there is a greater cause and belief in doing something that is right. 
We don't choose to go to war, that is the government at the times decision. And the ADF just doesn't do conflict we also do disaster relief as well, as you would of seen recently in ipswich and surrounding areas.

Yes some people/companies make $$$ from conflicts but australian defence member's aren't DUMB for doing what we do.


----------



## Smithers (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Lol I'm not being single minded. It just ****s me that the people that are making literally billions out of this, haven't even stepped foot in the middle east. If the soldiers were making that amount of money, I'd be over there myself....
> 
> But if that were the case, and the reward for the people in charge with the power to declare war wasn't substantial, they wouldn't bother.
> 
> Stop being so single minded and naive.



You critisise the armed forces in one post then you said a bit later,... If the soldiers were making that amount of money, I'd be over there myself. 
Can you see why people get annoyed from your posts. They are uneducated and far from reality


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

I can't imagine the Australian government makes much money from these wars, deploying an army overseas is ment to be pretty expensive


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

How is it right if it was solely for profit of people that haven't even set foot in a war torn area?

I would be worried if the troops were pulled out now, because it would give the middle east a chance to gain strength and attack.

But doesn't it strike you as odd that since the USA has been over there, they haven't found ONE WMD? Or that opium production has skyrocketed? OR that US companies are the ones contracted to rebuild the crap that they blew up?

I think soldiers are extremely brave and they fight for a cause, but there are alterior motives and I think if ANYONE is going to be making billions out of it, it's the people over there getting shot at.

If you can't agree with that, then I think you are ridiculous.


----------



## Megzz (May 2, 2011)

yommy said:


> Yes some people/companies make $$$ from conflicts but australian defence member's aren't DUMB for doing what we do.


No, you guys are amazing for doing what you do. Most Aussies truly appreciate it too.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> You critisise the armed forces in one post then you said a bit later,... If the soldiers were making that amount of money, I'd be over there myself.
> Can you see why people get annoyed from your posts. They are uneducated and far from reality


 
No, because I am debauched. If I was making billions from shooting people over there I'd probably do it, too. The people that are making the money aren't in the armed forces.

It's not the armed forces I have a problem with. It's the people declaring war just to make money.

The ware IS to far gone. We couldn't withdraw troops now.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

fugawi said:


> How do you stage 9/11, about 2 million people watched it happen in NY from the ground. What, did they use hallucinagens on the entire population of NY.


 
Not only that Why would they want to.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Not only that Why would they want to.


 
For a reason for the war.

Seriously, explain to me how a building IMPLODES by being hit anywhere except the bottom supports. It's physics.

If anyone can explain that, I'd love to listen.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

Have you ever seen aluminum burn. It burns really hot that melted the inside of the structure ie steel. 

The idea they would kill there people just to go to war is laughable. There are easier to ways to come up with a reason to go to war.


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> No, because I am debauched. If I was making billions from shooting people over there I'd probably do it, too. The people that are making the money aren't in the armed forces.
> 
> It's not the armed forces I have a problem with. It's the people declaring war just to make money.
> 
> The ware IS to far gone. We couldn't withdraw troops now.



that is fair enough but you have changed your tune a little, lets go back to the original quote......



kawasakirider said:


> 23 too many. When will people realise that soldiers are only pawns in a global chess game, and there are no winners or losers, except the people at the top that are making billions out of it? People who sign up for armed forces are dumb.
> 
> Not saying they aren't brave people and don't have a hard job, but they have no idea what their position is on a grander scale. Their lives are on the line to make some billionaires so more cash.


 
23 aus KIA is 23 to many, but we except the danger and do the job asked of us.
Yes there is people that make billions from conflict, can you or i change this - No
The thing i do take offence to and any ADF member would. Is you publicly quoted us as 'dumb' and 'having no idea what their position is on a grander scale'. 

you say you support the troops but that type of support we can do without. it's just not the troops on operation duty but also the great sacrifice from the family and friends that are home worrying, these people are my hero's...

Enough said let get this thread back on track. 

One of the worlds biggest scumbags is dead and i'll sleep a bit better tonight.


----------



## Smithers (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> For a reason for the war.
> 
> Seriously, explain to me how a building IMPLODES by being hit anywhere except the bottom supports. It's physics.
> 
> If anyone can explain that, I'd love to listen.



I say you'd listen Trent but I doubt you'd except their explanation and ramble on with another outragous uneducated single minded post backing a confused mindset as we have seen in many posts.


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> For a reason for the war.
> 
> Seriously, explain to me how a building IMPLODES by being hit anywhere except the bottom supports. It's physics.
> 
> If anyone can explain that, I'd love to listen.



Sorry but this still smells like trolling...

Not to mention every video clip ive seen seems to show the building colapsing under its own weight as a result of a plane exploding inside it.. Just sayin


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I say you'd listen Trent but I doubt you'd except their explanation and ramble on with another outragous uneducated single minded post backing a confused mindset as we have seen in many posts.


 
I don't think you have a right to comprehend what I may or may not do. I am open to anything, because I don't really care if I'm right or wrong, I'm just interested. If someone can explain how a building can implode without the bottom supports bring taken out, I am willing to listen and accept.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I am open to anything, because I don't really care if I'm right or wrong.


 
Thats the problem even when your wrong you keep going with it.


----------



## Jimbobulan (May 2, 2011)

Megzz said:


> Really? My brothers coming back in a week but then is supposed to be going back there, does this mean he wont have to?


 
Probably not they military will probably make a presence known for a while incase of retaliation and such


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> Sorry but this still smells like trolling...
> 
> Not to mention every video clip ive seen seems to show the building colapsing under its own weight as a result of a plane exploding inside it.. Just sayin


 
Ok


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

@Yommy; what exactly is ment by the "fighting season"

I'm sure Dr Google could tell me but I'd rather here it from a person. lol


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Thats the problem even when your wrong you keep going with it.


 
Lol, I have given reasons for my beliefs, all you've done is state that I'm wrong.

Give me something to change my mind... Oh wait, you can't! You can't explain how a building miraculously implodes without the very bottom of the structure being taken out.

All you and anyone else that is arguing with me has said that I am wrong and I wot change my mind. You're not even bothering with a different explanation.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

I told you it melted the inner steel structure. Then section above were the plain hit collapsed, when that collapsed the weight made the the rest of the building to collapse.


----------



## Smithers (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I don't think you have a right to comprehend what I may or may not do. I am open to anything, because I don't really care if I'm right or wrong, I'm just interested. If someone can explain how a building can implode without the bottom supports bring taken out, I am willing to listen and accept.



Have you never built a house of cards,...the weight from the top continues through to each level...yes cards are a wee bit different but the principle is the same.....the planes didn't hit the very top it hit further down then burnt through the structure weakening it to the point it could not sustain the weight above. The above weight falls onto the next floor already weakened and so on.


----------



## RHCP1 (May 2, 2011)

Looks like the Yanks finally got something RIGHT


----------



## ad (May 2, 2011)

and in other breaking news..........Chuck Norris has returned from his Pakistan holiday


----------



## Danger_Mouse (May 2, 2011)

who profits from war?

Surely the soliders don't. As stated, you crash a plane weighing a few hundred tonne plus all the jet fuel on board which burns extremely hot. It's not like the buildings collapsed right away, it took time before the supports gave in.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Have you never built a house of cards,...the weight from the top continues through to each level...yes cards are a wee bit different but the principle is the same.....the planes didn't hit the very top it hit further down then burnt through the structure weakening it to the point it could not sustain the weight above. The above weight falls onto the next floor already weakened and so on.


 
I like building card houses, sometimes it frustrates me... The way I build them, if I manage to stack it high enough, and then mess up causing the top cards to fall, my bottom levels usually stay up.

There have been interviews with demolision experts that say it is highly unlikely, if not impossible for it to happen, but for it to happen TWICE? I guess it's possible, but there's also a chance it's not.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 2, 2011)

R.I.P Osama Bin Laden

World Hide & Seek Champion

2001-2011


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> who profits from war?
> 
> Surely the soliders don't. As stated, you crash a plane weighing a few hundred tonne plus all the jet fuel on board which burns extremely hot. It's not like the buildings collapsed right away, it took time before the supports gave in.


 
The manufacturing industry profits, some of the largest advances in the medical world came through war. But america is not going to kill 3000 Americans just to go to war as some have said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> who profits from war?
> 
> Surely the soliders don't. As stated, you crash a plane weighing a few hundred tonne plus all the jet fuel on board which burns extremely hot. It's not like the buildings collapsed right away, it took time before the supports gave in.



Jet fuel burnt up in less than a second, and it doesn't burn at a temperature high enough (let alone long enough) to melt steel. Everything has a specific heat.

Soldiers don't profit, but war is a billion dollar industry. Watch this.

Zeitgeist: Addendum - 2008 by Peter Joseph on Vimeo



abnrmal91 said:


> The manufacturing industry profits, some of the largest advances in the medical world came through war. But america is not going to kill 3000 Americans just to go to war as some have said.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What is 3000 people in the grand scheme of things? Also, it's not "AMERICA" that did it.


----------



## Gecksta (May 2, 2011)

all i can say is money well spent


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 2, 2011)

Guess im not getting that pair of GTP  Was counting on that reward


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> @Yommy; what exactly is ment by the "fighting season"
> 
> I'm sure Dr Google could tell me but I'd rather here it from a person. lol


 
during winter heavy snows means they stay in their caves, little to no action.
Come spring/summer they come out and play.

This is the time most are wounded or killed, enemy activity increases 'hence the fighting season'


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

If anyone is actually interested, this is the best one that goes into specific detail of how three wars of the twentieth century have been for profit.

Zeitgeist: The Movie - 2007 by Peter Joseph on Vimeo

The first one I linked is interesting, also. But this one is more related to what we are talking about.


----------



## zack13 (May 2, 2011)

Kawasaki there have been numerous documentaries on why they collapsed. I suggest watching them instead of conspiracy website videos. 
If you watch how the towers fall and compare it to how they blow up abandoned buildings and such you will see there is a massive difference. You can see how when they blow things up it collapses from the bottom and the top follows. If you watch the twin towers it is obvious that they collapse from the top and the momentum follows through till they collapse right the bottom.
I have a mate at uni that is doing his PhD and he is a structural engineer and has actually done an assignment on the twin towers and how the planes forced the building to collapse. I will try to get it from him and send it to you. 
I think he is more qualified to state on the structure of buildings then you or I and all the conspricists combined.



kawasakirider said:


> If anyone is actually interested, this is the best one that goes into specific detail of how three wars of the twentieth century have been for profit.
> 
> Zeitgeist: The Movie - 2007 by Peter Joseph on Vimeo
> 
> The first one I linked is interesting, also. But this one is more related to what we are talking about.


 
That is about the Illuminati right?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

zack13 said:


> That is about the Illuminati right?


 
Not exactly, in a sense I guess it could be likened to the Illuminati, but I don't think the video goes into detail about what the people call themselves. I could be wrong though, it's been a long time since I watched it.

BTW, I'd REALLY appreciate the paper your mate has written. I'd be very interested in it.


----------



## thebraddles (May 2, 2011)

i still cant believe so many people think this guy was actually responsible for sept 11....


----------



## Grogshla (May 2, 2011)

it would be interesting if the powers that be told Obama to say they killed Osama. After the flaming from Don trump and his lack of support from the american people for his next term this would be the perfect story to keep him in.


----------



## thebraddles (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I don't think you have a right to comprehend what I may or may not do. I am open to anything, because I don't really care if I'm right or wrong, I'm just interested. If someone can explain how a building can implode without the bottom supports bring taken out, I am willing to listen and accept.



so tell me something... why did they have to pull the small tower 2 blocks away??? that thing went down like a pancake like when they professionally take down buildings. Also Im quite confident that new york airspace is the most secure one the planet. im pretty sure that in the states if the planes go of course and ground control cant get communication from the pilots they scramble jets to intercept for that exact reason. and im sorry but there's no chance a plane flew into the pentagon


----------



## bigfella77 (May 2, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> it would be interesting if the powers that be told Obama to say they killed Osama. After the flaming from Don trump and his lack of support from the american people for his next term this would be the perfect story to keep him in.



It worked for DUBBYA BUSH. Declare war on terrorism = bost in poularity.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

thebraddles said:


> so tell me something... why did they have to pull the small tower 2 blocks away??? that thing went down like a pancake like when they professionally take down buildings. Also Im quite confident that new york airspace is the most secure one the planet. im pretty sure that in the states if the planes go of course and ground control cant get communication from the pilots they scramble jets to intercept for that exact reason. and im sorry but there's no chance a plane flew into the pentagon


 
I don't know why you're arguing with me mate, we are thinking along the same lines. I don't believe a plane hit the pentagon, either. A hole the size of a bedroom wall and minimal wreckage doesn't add up.


----------



## Grogshla (May 2, 2011)

Look if Osama is dead then i guess that is a good thing. Lets not argue between eachother. Be nice


----------



## damian83 (May 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> Sorry but this still smells like trolling...
> 
> Not to mention every video clip ive seen seems to show the building colapsing under its own weight as a result of a plane exploding inside it.. Just sayin


 
if it was gonna collapse under its own weight wouldnt it have done it years ago in the wind?


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

It collapsed under its own weight when the top section collapsed due to the weakening of the structure were the plane hit. The momentum of the top section then means that it has a great force (Force = Mass x Acceleration) when it then collapses onto the floors below it. This would then start a chain reaction with every floor that collapsed, the force exerted on the floor below it would increase.


----------



## cwtiger (May 2, 2011)

Yes he has been killed by American helicopter pilots 2 helicopters were involved 1 crashed all ok. Does it mean an end or does it mean more to come. Will they appoint someone else and they will feel that have to build a name for themselves and cause more devestation or will they simply react in violence due to the killing. We can all live it hope that it will be over and all the troops can come home but I am not going to count on it.


----------



## Grogshla (May 2, 2011)

u can bet that they will keep troops there and the war going.


----------



## Jeffa (May 2, 2011)

pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> pics or it didnt happen!


 
arh I see the snake bite approach. Unless we see pics of the bite with blood on it, didnt happen lol


----------



## saximus (May 2, 2011)

Well now that the body has been buried at sea they've made sure no independent testing can be done. I'm not usually one for conspiracy theories but that seems very interesting in my opinion


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

I can understand why they buried it at sea though. If it was on land it would give them a place to celebrate and encourage more people into al qaeda as they can visit the place were a martyr is buried.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> I can understand why they buried it at sea though. If it was on land it would give them a place to celebrate and encourage more people into al qaeda as they can visit the place were a martyr is buried.


 
Lol


----------



## Jeffa (May 2, 2011)

we all saw sadam'"s body when he was caught, even his son Uday and some other nut.

I want to see proof of bin drinkin, oops Bin laden.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

The best part of a decade and all the US militaries resources to find one man, and he's chillin' in a two story house in the burbs? Come on....


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2011)

thats the offical story they'll probably stuff him and keep him is a secret room in the white house. Have your friends close but your enemies closer 

theres a theory for you................


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Smithers (May 2, 2011)

Q&A now talking about it if anyones interested ABC1

They have now moved onto the shows topic of regional Australia, sorry I thought they were going to talk about it all the show.


----------



## Fuscus (May 2, 2011)

FOX News Report: Elderly Man on Dialysis Killed by Young African-American Male


----------



## Daynemh (May 2, 2011)

its amazing to think that something as "holy" as religion can bring such pain and suffering into our lives


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

I won't be flying to the US anytime soon.


----------



## saximus (May 2, 2011)

Daynemh said:


> its amazing to think that something as "holy" as religion can bring such pain and suffering into our lives


 That reminds me of this picture:


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Give me something to change my mind... Oh wait, you can't! You can't explain how a building miraculously implodes without the very bottom of the structure being taken out.


 
Have you ever played Jenga?


Will


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

wiz-fiz said:


> Have you ever played Jenga?
> 
> 
> Will



Yes, and It usually topples over.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/34/Jenga.gif


----------



## moosenoose (May 2, 2011)

I've heard some conspiracy stories, but the twin towers one? Come on :lol:

Killing Bin Laden won't be the end of it. It's way deeper than that.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

Daynemh said:


> its amazing to think that something as "holy" as religion can bring such pain and suffering into our lives


 
It's not Islam that has caused it it's al Qaeda and their interpretation of the Quran. The Quran actually preaches peace and condemns violence. It's the extremists in the religion that cause the problems. If you look back through history religion has been the biggest cause of war as they justify there actions as holy to there god. There are extremist in every religion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saximus (May 2, 2011)

Which is why the world would be better off without it. One of my favourite quotes - "Good people will always do good things. Bad people will always do bad things but for a good person to do bad things, that takes religion"


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

I can see this thread getting closed quickly due to the "no religion" threads. Religion has held the world back from advancement. Think of all the oppression that happened during the time of the inquisition. Anyone with a new idea other than the ideals of the church were persecuted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saximus (May 2, 2011)

Yeah you're probably right Dan. That will be my last comment about religion. The difficult thing is that's kinda what is at the bottom of the situation


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

This thread has had everything death, religion, insults, conspiracy theories, stupidity and engineering it's been an interesting read


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinoy (May 2, 2011)

All it needs now is exotics and hybrids, then it will have everything hahaha!


----------



## saximus (May 2, 2011)

Haha I'm gonna have to go back and read it all then


----------



## Bradchip (May 2, 2011)

LOL...Body buried at sea....I'm far from a conspiracy theorist, but that sounds like absolute bollocks to me.


----------



## FAY (May 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I don't know why you're arguing with me mate, we are thinking along the same lines. I don't believe a plane hit the pentagon, either. A hole the size of a bedroom wall and minimal wreckage doesn't add up.



A friend of mine, her friend was killed in the Pentagon tragedy. Her name was Yvonne Kennedy. So don't tell me that it didn't happen.


----------



## harley0402 (May 2, 2011)

the Americans had his sister's DNA stored after she passed away in Boston, so that if they ever caught him they could DNA it to confirm it. It was him.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

He is dead it's just the conspiracy wackos that question it. Even al Qaeda has acknowledged that he was killed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradchip (May 2, 2011)

This still won't bring an end to anything...unfortunately. 

A figurehead was killed (and now made a martyr). A figurehead is easily replaced. 

This war isn't just about the loss of american lives. People seem to forget that many innocent lives on the other side have been killed by the so called 'good guys' that didn't deserve it.


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

Lmao, so they buried (or dumped) his body in the ocean? What a way to get rid of the so called most wanted man on the planets body after a decade of searching for him.

Can everybody stop saying they took DNA tests to prove it was him... What does this mean to you? Are you ever going to see the results and/or do testing for yourself?

If i told you I had the DNA of a T-Rex stored in my freezer are you going to believe me? Get a clue...

America owns Osama and has used him as an excuse for everything that has happened in the Middle East.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

FAY said:


> A friend of mine, her friend was killed in the Pentagon tragedy. Her name was Yvonne Kennedy. So don't tell me that it didn't happen.


 
Did I say it didn't happen? No I did NOT. 

I said a 747 didn't do it.



SamNabz said:


> Lmao, so they buried (or dumped) his body in the ocean? What a way to get rid of the so called most wanted man on the planets body after a decade of searching for him.
> 
> Can everybody stop saying they took DNA tests to prove it was him... What does this mean to you? Are you ever going to see the results and/or do testing for yourself?
> 
> ...



This has been my point all along, yet you've argued with me?


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Did I say it didn't happen? No I did NOT.
> 
> I said a 747 didn't do it.


 
Yer great how compassionate of you, a innocent person died and your telling Fay that it was the American government that killed her friends friend. 

Good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yer great how compassionate of you, a innocent person died and your telling Fay that it was the American government that killed her friends friend.
> 
> Good work
> 
> ...



Why does it matter who was responsible? Is it any less of a tragedy? 

My heart goes out to everyone who has lost their life, but what are you getting at?

A 747 is over 120 ft wide, 40 foot tall. 

The hole in the pentagon was a lot smaller than that.

The wreckage was supposedly VAPORISED, 12 tons of steel
And titanium (just the engines) were vaporised, YET THE TERRORISTS BODY WERE IN TACT AND IDENTIFIABLE.

Explain how 12 tons of titanium and steel goes missing (I'm not even talking about the rest of the wreckage) but old Mohammeds body was in tact enough to identify it.

Watch the video. I know you won't, but all your posts are negligible until you have researched every possibility. That video has physics professors saying it's impossible.

Tell me why 3 planes were able to get into US airspace without being intercepted? In the year 2000 over 60 interceptions were made with 100% success within 10 minutes.

September 11, 4 planes flying in US airspace for 80 minutes without a drama.

Explain it.

Not Many people know about the other building that collapsed. It was part of the world trade centres. 47 floors high, no plane hit it, yet it imploded on the same day. Explain that.


----------



## Fuscus (May 3, 2011)

The Pentagon Attack: What the Physical Evidence Shows
Also note hat a 757 is a lot smaller than a 747


----------



## angie90 (May 3, 2011)

This is mainly directed at kawasaki  I have tried my best to write this as neutrally as possible 

Ok I hate to get into these intriguing arguments & I do admit this has been an interesting read. Everyone is going to have different opinions and it's good to share them. However, my personal opinion is conflicting with a few things eg if it is all a hoax then what happened to that flight & those people on board. Nobody can deny that they died.

I had a quick search to see some more facts & this site came up, claiming eye witness accounts (at least 25 having seen an American flight hit the pentagon). Also it explains that a plane is actually very light for it's size & when an object like that slams into a solid, bigger object, it will 'shatter'. 
Obviously some of the beginning stuff in it is silly but have a read through & see what you think. The Pod People And The Plane That Crashed Into the Pentagon

I am a firm believer in live & let live, each to their own etc because I know how hard it is to change ones opinions no matter how much evidence there is (which is shown by your posts attempting to pursuade people with some facts, & others attempt to pursuade you with other facts.) I just really wanted to share my opinion & show you why I believe it as you have done.

I also understand that some people are just born cynical & question everything which is good way to be.. But here is a read that hopefully show you why some people aren't cynical about this


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 3, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> The Pentagon Attack: What the Physical Evidence Shows
> Also note hat a 757 is a lot smaller than a 747


 That was interesting, especially the very last section on suppression of evidence and disinformation.


----------



## angie90 (May 3, 2011)

Also please replace my words cynical with skeptical! I always thought they meant the same thing but I think cynical isn't right.. Lol I'd go back & edit it but I'm on my iPhone & it's too hard!


----------



## zack13 (May 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Why does it matter who was responsible? Is it any less of a tragedy?
> 
> My heart goes out to everyone who has lost their life, but what are you getting at?
> 
> ...


 
-Geez these conspiracy websites aren't reliable are they? It was said that a 757 flew into the pentagon not a 747 which is an international plane and is much much larger. 

-These planes were able to get into US airspace because they were US planes. You understand that planes take off and land in the US everyday right? It wasn't like they were suspect planes that flew in from Russia or identifiable planes they were commercial planes. 

-As for the third tower if you look up you can find videos of fireman that were disappointed because they were not allowed into the the building to save it since it was leaning. It was leaning so badly they had to use cables to hold it up right. It was hit bey debris and sustained bad structural damage. 

-I want to know why you think you know how much damage would be done to the pentagon without actually flying one into it to test it. Any expert can speculate all they want but at the end of the day it is a theory and holds no importance to anyone until experiments have been conducted. 

-Now for everyone saying we shouldn't believe the government because of said hidden agendas why should we believe conspiracy websites? They aren't allowed to have alterior movtives? Seems a bit hypocritical doesn't it?

-As for them doing this to go to war that is ridiculous. They could have gone to war with much less then this. All they do but destroying the towers is risking people coming out with the truth. What would happen then? It would lead to a riot and probably the collapse of the country. Seems like far to much to risk when they do not have to.

-For every so called "expert" that claims it is impossible for what happened to happen there seem to be many more saying it can happen. Why is that?

-Lastly why does no one mention the plane that crashed? It that to hard to explain so we skip it when making conspiracies?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> This is mainly directed at kawasaki  I have tried my best to write this as neutrally as possible
> 
> Ok I hate to get into these intriguing arguments & I do admit this has been an interesting read. Everyone is going to have different opinions and it's good to share them. However, my personal opinion is conflicting with a few things eg if it is all a hoax then what happened to that flight & those people on board. Nobody can deny that they died.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for not being rude, I appreciate it. When people on this forum have a differing opinion, they suffer at the hands of McCarthyism. 

I am 100% open to other peoples views, and to be honest, I can't give a decent explanation as to what happened to the plane and its occupants if it didn't hit the pentagon.

The questions still remain though... 

How do the world trade centres *implode*?

How did World Trade Centre 7 Implode? No oficial explanation of WTC 7 has EVER been given, is that not suss?

Can people deny that the US has incited war? For example, sending a ship full of americans into german waters (when the germans had sent them warnings NOT to travel to avoid conflict) or they would attack? The ship was attacked, giving the US a reason to join the war.

The US welcomed the pearl harbour attack, they cut off the Japanese trade, froze Japanese assets and helped out Japanese enemies to get a rise out of them. Before pearl harbour, not many people wanted to sign up for the war, but after it they had over a million people enlist. They basically manipulated the population to enlist without the use of conscription.

WW2 - America played both sides of the field with private enterprises selling resources to nazi's.

There are HUGE profits to be gained from war.



zack13 said:


> -Geez these conspiracy websites aren't reliable are they? It was said that a 757 flew into the pentagon not a 747 which is an international plane and is much much larger.



I meant 757, but couldn't recall 100% and picked 747 because I'm more familiar with the name.



zack13 said:


> -As for them doing this to go to war that is ridiculous. They could have gone to war with much less then this. All they do but destroying the towers is risking people coming out with the truth. What would happen then? It would lead to a riot and probably the collapse of the country. Seems like far to much to risk when they do not have to.



America has lied (said they were attacked by vietnamese before the vietnam war and many years later said that it was a "mistake" to say they were attacked when they weren't) and incited things to go to war with in the past. If the "truth" got out, it wouldn't be an issue because the people speaking about it wouldn't be given the time of day, just like me on this thread.


----------



## zack13 (May 3, 2011)

Debunking 9/11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition - World Trade Center 7, Building 7 more then you could care to read about the third tower. 

http://www.america.gov/st/webchat-english/2009/May/20060828133846esnamfuaK0.2676355.html
read it.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2011)

zack13 said:


> Debunking 9/11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition - World Trade Center 7, Building 7 more then you could care to read about the third tower.
> 
> The Top September 11 Conspiracy Theories
> read it.


 
I will, if you watch part two and three of the movie I posted. The first part is just about how religion is a lie.


----------



## zack13 (May 3, 2011)

I have watched at least 10 videos but I'm not asking you to watch a 2 hour video like you have posted that is a bit extreme. 

Nor do I care to listen to someone tell me religion is a lie. Osama Bin Laden hated the U.S.A because he felt they used him not because of religion. He used religion as a scape goat.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2011)

I never said that religion hasn't been used as a scapegoat, I said religion itself is a lie.

The majority of gods throughout history have all had the same general story. Died, resurrected, etc. Many are on the 25th of December, also.

The majority of videos out there that say there were other causes for 9/11 aren't even worth watching. This one is interesting, puts forward lots of valid information, interviews credible sources and has even won awards (none of this makes it gospel truth, but it's a lot more valid than the other vids floating around).

I don't see what the big deal is with everyone saying it's "not a conspiracy". Whatever happened it was a conspiracy, whether it was orchestrated solely by cavemen or others were involved and profit was a motivation doesn't change the fact that it was an attack that was conspired.


----------



## angie90 (May 3, 2011)

Ok this has turned from interesting into painful. I'm going back to General Reptile Discussion & never looking back... No hard feelings.


----------



## zack13 (May 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I never said that religion hasn't been used as a scapegoat, I said religion itself is a lie.
> 
> The majority of gods throughout history have all had the same general story. Died, resurrected, etc. Many are on the 25th of December, also.
> 
> ...


 
Yes you are right about it being a conspiracy but you clearly understand what is being said. I think a lot of the videos are extremely interesting and I thoroughly enjoyed watching them. It is important to be skeptical of things and I;m glad you are. The only difference here is I'm being skeptical of the supposed theories that have been said. 

I realize you didn't say he did it for religion but I do not care to listen to someone talk about why religion is fake. If people want to believe it then let them be it isn't hurting you. I think it is just uncalled for and unneeded to attack peoples core beliefs in life.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2011)

zack13 said:


> Yes you are right about it being a conspiracy but you clearly understand what is being said. I think a lot of the videos are extremely interesting and I thoroughly enjoyed watching them. It is important to be skeptical of things and I;m glad you are. The only difference here is I'm being skeptical of the supposed theories that have been said.
> 
> I realize you didn't say he did it for religion but I do not care to listen to someone talk about why religion is fake. If people want to believe it then let them be it isn't hurting you. I think it is just uncalled for and unneeded to attack peoples core beliefs in life.


 
Lol I didn't really want to bring religion into it myself mate, I only meant that you (if you chose to watch the vid) skip part one as it is about religion and not really relevant.

Anyway let's just agree to disagree. It's nice to finally have someone civil to "argue" with. Same goes for woody.


----------



## zack13 (May 3, 2011)

Oh sorry I misunderstood what you meant about the video on religion I'm sorry for that. And I'm fine to agree to disagree I'm not wrong


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> 23 too many. When will people realise that soldiers are only pawns in a global chess game, and there are no winners or losers, except the people at the top that are making billions out of it? People who sign up for armed forces are dumb.
> 
> Not saying they aren't brave people and don't have a hard job, but they have no idea what their position is on a grander scale. Their lives are on the line to make some billionaires so more cash.



i have just recently enrolled to join the ADFA hopefully i will start my training in Kapooka soon, no i did not join as a soldier but as a cook or electronic warfare (and don't say that is a soldier because its not people just categorise army members as "soldiers", i can still be called to war if there is 1, my choice is for a career but if need be protect the interests of my country and its people. if we did not have a defence force or "soldiers" who exactly do you think would protect the people of Australia and their families against an attack? so tell me am i dumb for that?


----------



## fugawi (May 3, 2011)

Kawasaki, heres a bit of an idea how the buildings collapsed.
Firstly you are questioning why the impact point would be so small. Look at a domestic airliner from front on, It is not much bigger than a truck, it didn't hit side on. The impact point would be slightly larger than the diameter of the fuselage. Wings of these aircraft are designed to break off on impact due to them carrying all the fuel, these entered several floors above and below the impact point.
Next, you are questioning how the building "Imploded". Simply put .....it didn't. I don't know where you got that from. The way the building collapsed is a very simple and common principal but first you need to understand the design of the towers. The central core of the building around the elevators is the central load bearing structure and the outer latticework of window frames is the other load bearing structure as well as the corners. The concrete flooring is suspended between the outside and the core. If you understand anything about engineering you can see exactly how this will work. It is the same principal as black belts breaking wooden planks. This is not how good they are but a simple engineering principal. Each plank has a spacer between them, without them you would break your hand, as long as there is sufficient force continuing downward you only have to break the first plank, this plank breaks the second, then the second breaks the third etc, etc. When the plane hit it went through to the core, the fuel ignighted and burned at upwards of 10000degrees. Well and truly enough to melt steel. This melted 2-3 floors of the core. With about a million tons of concrete and steel dropping 3 storys straight down, this is comparable to the force of your fist on the wood. This force caused each ring of concrete flooring to drop, sliding around the core and dropping vertically. If the top had have fallen over the side, rather than dropping straight down the majority of the towers would still be intact.
As far as a conspiracy, About 2 million people watched the planes hit with their bare eyes from the ground while choppers videoed it from the air and people videoed it from their cameras and mobiles on the ground. To achieve this conspiracy, the government would have had to have hypnotised the entire population of NY and implant the images into their brains then photoshop all of their camera, video and mobiles as well as all the news agencies films would also have to be doctored. I love a good conspiracy.........but this just seems waaaaay toooo far fetched.
I hope this has helped


----------



## The Devil (May 3, 2011)

Amazing, I gotta laugh, almost 10 years later and people are still arguing about what brought the twin towers down. Myself, I know and accept what happened.
Yes, I accept that there were some seemingly unusual things that happened but I think the last time a large aircraft hit a skyscraper was during WW2.
That itself may explain why people look for conspiracy theories and then some others just choose to look for the worst angle in events and people.

Please keep in mind that the people who promoted these conspiracy theories via video, film and book made a fair bit of money from their efforts.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2011)

The Devil said:


> Amazing, I gotta laugh, almost 10 years later and people are still arguing about what brought the twin towers down. Myself, I know and accept what happened.
> Yes, I accept that there were some seemingly unusual things that happened but I think the last time a large aircraft hit a skyscraper was during WW2.
> That itself may explain why people look for conspiracy theories and then some others just choose to look for the worst angle in events and people.
> 
> Please keep in mind that the people who promoted these conspiracy theories via video, film and book made a fair bit of money from their efforts.


 
The creator of the 3 zeitgeist movies made no money from it. He put them up for free viewing on the net.

Fugawi, how did the cores collapse mate, I can see how the floors would fall down, but the centre would still remain at least partially erect, wouldn't it?


----------



## fugawi (May 3, 2011)

The top floors as they collapsed on top took out the core on the way down. The outer latticework peeled down like a banana taking out the surrounding buildings.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2011)

Ok then. I'm to cold to write a reply, but that's fair enough mate.


----------



## fugawi (May 3, 2011)

If you actually look at the idea of the attack, it was not well thought out. The terrorists tried to topple the towers by hitting it high up. Unfortunately, the towers design was to give maximum strength to side impact from wind up to cyclone strength. It is almost impossible to topple a tube in tube design. What they didn't expect was the melting of the core. The US government would have known a much more efficient way to bring down the towers than this ie dropping vertically straight down on top at its weakest point.


----------



## saximus (May 3, 2011)

I also hear they never landed on the moon...


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 3, 2011)

Going back to the original topic...


I don't see the huge deal. Yes, he was behind the 9/11 attacks, but there will be another guy, _exactly_ the same, who will replace him.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> I also hear they never landed on the moon...


 
Hahaha there was a second shooter that shot JFK. 

Plus Area 51 is full of alien ships from distance galaxies. They are also holding aliens captive there. 

Kawasaki you say you open to opinions but are still stuck on your idea that the tower imploded. They didn't about 10 people have already explained why the fell like that. Do you have a understanding how structural forces work. If you did it's quite simple to understand why. The force generated from the collapse of the top section would generate enough force to collapse the floors below them.
Force = Mass x Acceleration. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moosenoose (May 3, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> Going back to the original topic...
> 
> 
> I don't see the huge deal. Yes, he was behind the 9/11 attacks, but there will be another guy, _exactly_ the same, who will replace him.



Undoubtedly with a bigger beard


----------



## SamNabz (May 3, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Undoubtedly with a bigger beard


 
Lmao...


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 3, 2011)

Osama Bin Laden Compound Google Earth 

This is were he was killed ( not fake location ) 

Exact Location of Osama Bin Laden's Compound - Google Earth Community


----------



## SamNabz (May 3, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> Osama Bin Laden Compound Google Earth
> 
> This is were he was killed ( not fake location )
> 
> Exact Location of Osama Bin Laden's Compound - Google Earth Community



Impossible, the mansion in question is this (see below)


----------



## thebraddles (May 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I don't know why you're arguing with me mate, we are thinking along the same lines. I don't believe a plane hit the pentagon, either. A hole the size of a bedroom wall and minimal wreckage doesn't add up.


 
yeah mate sorry about that it came off like i was arguing with you i wasn't, i just needed that quote. i totally agree with everything your saying buddy. i believe some people on here a misunderstanding you especially about the armed forces. i have nothing but respect and im sure you do about anyone that signs up to go to war. its just unfortunate that war is an unnecessary evil, and nobody wins except the fat cats flaming the fire. at the end of the day people are going to believe what they want, if they want to believe that some dude in a cave on the other side of the world orchestrated this then let them. all im saying is at the end of the day you don't need to hide the truth. if a plane hit the pentagon lets see the footage from the 27 CCT security cameras. lets see the passport from one of the hijackers that they found at ground zero that miraculously flew out of the plane, through the fire and rubble and was able to be identified. that and the fact that although the plane that hit the pentagon basically disintegrated on impact they were able to finger print and through dna and dental records tell us who the hijackers were.... yeah no worries...


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 3, 2011)

"I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that"
— Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Kawasaki you say you open to opinions but are still stuck on your idea that the tower imploded. They didn't about 10 people have already explained why the fell like that. Do you have a understanding how structural forces work. If you did it's quite simple to understand why. The force generated from the collapse of the top section would generate enough force to collapse the floors below them.
> Force = Mass x Acceleration.



All you keep saying is Force = Mass x Acceleration. Year 11 physics doesn't cut it when people with PhD's in physics say that they can't fall like that. I have accepted what fugawi said but believe there's still a possiblity that the lower supports were taken out.

WTC 7 - Miraculously falls down in the exact same way, yet there were only fires on 3 levels and debree to hit it, AND it's the WORLD TRADE CENTRE building, it wasn't aimed at, but went down too, and other buildings in the area didn't? 

It's not impressive that WTC 7 was just taken out by the terrorists "luck", the odds would be astronomical as to why other buildings didn't get F'd up, too.

Have you watched the video I posted or not? I have read every source given to me with an open mind, and I even accept what fugawi explained to me, I think EITHER circumstance regarding the collapse may be possible. Your psuedo understanding of physics has done nothing to sway my opinion, not saying I haven't been enlightened but it has been by other members, not you. 

Watch the video, even if you don't go into it with an open mind, it's still interesting. Part 1 is crap, but two is great and 3 is good, too.


----------



## FAY (May 3, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Undoubtedly with a bigger beard



and uglier, if that is even possible....


----------

